# In a quandry as to which model to buy...



## 102098 (Dec 13, 2006)

Hello All, 
1st time poster here, so please bear with me.

So, for the last 3 months, I've perused and compared all the Hymer models and have finally narrowed my choices down to about 5 models. I'm planning on buying in Germany due to better choice and cost! Unfortunately, living in Ireland, I will have to pay the dreaded Vehicle Registration Tax which can be costly - which leads to the quandry.....

Vehicle under 3000KG unladen wight attracts a tax of 13% of the open market value (in Ireland) whereas over 3000Kg qualifies for a flat rate tax of just 50 euro, so I'm thinking of spending the extra dosh on the van rather than giving it to the Revenue people!

As a result my choices have narrowed to Hymer A class models. My favourite would be the S700. This looks to have a nice spacious lounging area and fixed rear bed and the plus side is that it has a separate shower. Next down the list (just slightly) would be the S660 or 670 models - this is where I'm looking for advice. Firstly, is the 660 washroom a decent size for showering in, or is it poky? Same for the 670 if anyone knows. Secondly, ideally I would like a model with an onboard generator. Was this just an option from the factory on these models?

The other concern I have is that the 660 models seem to be borderline on the 3000KG ULW aspect that I need it to be above. The Revenue count ULW as full tank of diesel, all water tanks empty and gas bottles removed and any non fixed accessories removed. Does anyone have / had a 660 that they put on the weighbridge?

Final option would be a B694 tag axle, but I'm not as keen on the Fiat / Pug / Citroen, although I understand it does have the Alko chassis which would be fine. I'm aware that going for the Merc option on the S660/70/700 will be thirstier on juice, but I'm allowing for this. I'm reckoning that the Merc will be the better all round option in the long run for reliability and build quality. Oh, I'll be going for a model around 1990 -92.

I'm pretty much going to be fulltiming in whatever I get and it will be subjected to a lengthy European tour next spring / summer so I don't want to buy a pup. Thanks for any advice that can be given.


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

1 tip if only to bring your question back to the top 
Given the Tax advantage go for the Tag axle(That will have the unladen you need) the Fiats/Pugs are very reliable too, I will give you Merc are proberbly best but only by a fine margin Bigger the better if full timing you will be amazed how much Motorhomes shrink when you have had them for few months
Geo


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi bearkit

Welcome to the site and best of luck in your search for a nice heavy Hymer.

I'd agree with George about the B694, if you can get a good example from Germany you should have a winner on your hands. You really need to speak to Sundial (Terry & Jean) who have one of these of a similar vintage to that you're considering buying. They love the van and could probably give you some useful tips on the model. Perhaps they'll see this post and make a reply, if not I'd recommend that you subscribe so you can send them a PM (I'd recommend that you subscribe anyway come to that, it's well worth the tenner).


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*1990 B694 - very happy owners*

We think you are on the right track to buy a Hymer - the early models are very sturdy and well finished. Our B694, tag axle, had 140,000km on the clock when we bought it in UK. We have used it constantly for the past 18 months and the mileage is now 200,000km! We made our first trip to the Dusseldorf Show in 2005 only a couple of months after purchase. We spent Christmas in France, a 17 day trip and another 17 day trip during August.

The van returns 25+ mpg and has been totally reliable. It is a Fiat based model - no Alko available for the early models we think. We would advise new tyres all round as a start - this made a tremendous difference to the ride of our machine. We fitted Gaslow refillable bottles which are great when touring abroad. Our machine came with three solar panels - which we recommend highly along with two leisure batteries, 110amp. We have not had to use electric hookup on our trips making us very independent.

No generator was fitted to our model - don't know where they would put one!.

Ours has a fixed bed, excellent shower room and plenty of sitting space in the Bar version layout. We have changed our mattress to Dunlopillo and use the drop down bed for storage. We had an oven fitted beside the fridge (taking away one seat of the sofa-seat) - a real necessity for our lifestyle.

As you can see WE LOVE OUR 694!!! If you have any questions, we would be happy to try and answer them.

Best of luck with your search - we recommend Germany for purchase - ours was an import only a couple of months before we bought it. The Germans seem to look after their machines and we have had no mechanical problems despite the high mileage. 

Kind regards, 
Sundial (Jean and Terry)


----------



## Wiggy (May 22, 2005)

Hi Bearkit

You're on the right lines with a Hymer merc based vechicle

We have just bought a 2006 Hymer B Starline 700 (almost the same layout as the S700) it is on the Merc twin rear wheel chassis with a payload of 4600kg - a big payload is a must for fulltiming also reliability

Wherever you are in the world you will get spares for a Merc that cannot always be said for a Fiat!

I would also be sure that an older Merc wills still be reliable where as the older Fiat will likely not even be around

Good luck with your quest

Regards

Wiggy


----------



## 102098 (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi again...

Many thanks for all the replies. I'll definately consider the 694 now as a 'definate' option, although I'm still swaying towards the Merc based models mainly because it's more 'truck' based on the 410 than the 'van' based Fiats. I also think that I'll be wanting to hang on to this MH for a good while and I've seen Merc based Hymers from the late 70's still on the go!

I'm currently waiting on my house to sell, and I'm hoping for late January for that to finalise, so I guess I'll have to see what's on the go then, although there's a decent looking s700 on mobile.de and quite a lot of s660's. I only hope that there's still a decent choice come the time as i plan on leaving for my European trip in April and would want to have the MH and sort out any teething issues long before I leave in order to gain some confidence in a new vehicle.

I'll let you all know how I get on with the search as and when it happens (since I'm only torturing myself looking just now!). No doubt I'll also be on asking more silly questions....

As for solar set up's - I had consideded that option but they seem quite expensive. I'd definately want 2 beefy leisure batteries but if going for solar I reckon I'd need at least 100w, possibly more. I'd be aiming to be off hookup as much as possible. I've seen a few s660's for sale with the factory installed genny, but the downside is how loud are they? Molre questions..... :-/


----------



## 96509 (Oct 12, 2005)

*694s and generators*

We had a 1990 694 and only sold it when we had to give up MHing altogether for a few years; it was an excellent MH, loved it to bits.

Our 694 had the bar version layout, same as the contemporary S700 and internally they were very similar. Pre 1993 models had a black stripe on the bumber, laters models had a white one; this model change is important and the later models have a much lighter and more pleasant interior trim. Idealy you would go for a 1994-5 model, either 694 or S700 which had better overhead lockers; the 92 and 93 models had cubby holes below less depp lockers which were less useful. All these MHs have separate shower comparments they are perfectly usable but a bit cramped.

The Mercedes S700s of this ear were said to be under-powered (no turbo) and even our 2.5 turbo engined 694 slowed down on motorway hills compared with our new one (a 2.8 JTD). The more modern engines are certainly much better - but then you would have to spend a lot more to get a newer MH. The 694s and S700 of the early 1990s are really terrific value for money at current prices, even in UK.

By the way both 694s and S700s of this era will take an underslung generator if you want ac power; we had an Onan 2kw LPG generator which was remotely controled from inside - just press a button for ac power! (I still have this generator in my garage if anyone is interested, I took it off when we sold the MH and it cannot be installed on our new Hymer which has a double floor. Haven't got around to selling it yet.

Hope this is useful.

Stuart


----------



## 102098 (Dec 13, 2006)

Hello all again,

well, I thought I'd post an update.

I'm now the very proud owner of a '91 Hymer 694 which I just picked up yesterday. In the end up, after trawling through all the websites in Germany, I actually found this one 150 miles from me in Ireland. It's very clean and has only 41,000 kms on it from new. She drives very well indeed; just a few small jobs to be taken care of such as the headlights are way out of alignment and the electric step is being temperamental.

Only 7 weeks to go until I head off round Europe for 3 months in her!

Thanks again for all who posted advice/opinions.


----------



## aitchj (Oct 14, 2009)

*Electric step*

Hi hope you can help me, our 1993 hymer 694 has a problem with the electric step, is this a common problem? Is has just stopped working completely although it is in the closed position. Any suggestions would be helpful.
Many Thanks


----------



## jaytee (Jul 19, 2009)

I have been having problems with my step,by taking a lead from the existing earth cable to a new point on the chassis,this seems to have improved things for now,the other possibility is the switch may be faulty.

John


----------



## n4ked (Sep 21, 2011)

Any suggestions on the best insurance for our 694


----------



## boxercup (Oct 22, 2011)

I think the 50euro charge for registration was changed around the month of May and is now also 13%. The poor revenue have to get money some were.


----------

